# All Slavic languages: choose script



## Gnoj

MOD NOTE: Moved from HERE.

Maybe "choose language" was a bad idea, since the program won't translate, it'll only transliterate given text from one script to another.
For example *Russian* "Борис Ельцин, Владимир Путин, октябрьская революция" => *Polish* "Boris Jelcin, Władimir Putin, oktiaborskaja rewolucja".
Or:
http://imageshack.us/f/688/transr.png/

Maybe it would be better if it's "choose script":

Macedonian - изберете писмо
Bulgarian - изберете писмо
Serbian - изаберите писмо
Croatian - odaberite pismo
...
Of course I would need the appropriate word for "pismo" in all the other Slavic languages.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian: *izberite pisavo*

(Please note, however, that in addition to "script", *pisava* can also mean "font" or "handwriting [style]", so the context needs to be clear.)


----------



## Gnoj

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian: *izberite pisavo*
> 
> (Please note, however, that in addition to "script", *pisava* can also mean "font" or "handwriting", so the context needs to be clear.)


I'm glad you asked. What the user is choosing is the alphabet into which the text would be "rewritten". Slovenian alphabet, Serbian alphabet, Russian alphabet etc, transliterated (or transcribed, I'm not sure which of those terms is the right one) from one into another glyph set: Polish *sz* => Slovenian *š *=> Russian *ш *etc. So does "*pisavo*" sound right in that context?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Gnoj said:


> I'm glad you asked. What the user is choosing is the alphabet into which the text would be "rewritten". Slovenian alphabet, Serbian alphabet, Russian alphabet etc, transliterated (or transcribed, I'm not sure which of those terms is the right one) from one into another glyph set: Polish *sz* => Slovenian *š *=> Russian *ш *etc. So does "*pisavo*" sound right in that context?



I understand how your program will work, but the command needs to be clear to your users. In Slovenian, *pisava* has several meanings, so the command *Izberite pisavo *could be interpreted not just as "Choose your script" (your intended meaning) but also "Choose your font." Of course, if the options given are *latinica*, *cirilica*, etc., it should be obvious what you're asking them to select. However, without any context, *Izberite pisavo* could be ambiguous.


----------



## Azori

Slovak: vyberte písmo

Czech: vyberte písmo


----------



## iobyo

Gnoj said:


> Croatian - odaberite pismo



Are you sure about this? _Izabrati_ and _odabrati _are indeed quite similar, but not identical in meaning.


----------



## Gnoj

iobyo said:


> Are you sure about this? _Izabrati_ and _odabrati _are indeed quite similar, but not identical in meaning.


You're right. Some time ago, when I first checked with Google translator it used to translate from both "choose language" and "изаберите језик" (English and Serbian) to "odaberite jezik". I checked it again after you suggested it could be incorrect and now uncle Google's translation says "izaberite jezik".


----------



## Vulcho

For Bulgarian, I don't think "писмо" is appropriate - it's too archaic. I'd go with simply "азбука".


----------

